# Great Articles for all of Photographers



## surapon (Dec 12, 2013)

Dear friends.
I get the Electronic Photography Magazine in digital format= Free in every months, Great Infor and I would like to share with you.
Enjoy
Surapon

http://digitalmag.rangefinderonline.com/rangefinder/january_2014#pg1


http://issuu.com/fullerroyal/docs/focus.december.lo-res.2013?e=1412146/6161997


----------



## ClickIt_AC (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks for the tip and Link Surapon.

Bit worried your Link says "you are reading this as 'Surapon' and has links to change preferences? I have had my identity stolen once so maybe you can check the link still safeguards your private details.

Thanks again Surapon. You are a real gent and I enjoy reading your posts.

Alan C


----------



## surapon (Dec 20, 2013)

ClickIt_AC said:


> Thanks for the tip and Link Surapon.
> 
> Bit worried your Link says "you are reading this as 'Surapon' and has links to change preferences? I have had my identity stolen once so maybe you can check the link still safeguards your private details.
> 
> ...



THANKSSSS, Dear Alan.
OH-O---I goof up this time.------Thanks again.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 13, 2014)

Another Magazine

http://digitalmag.rangefinderonline.com/rangefinder/january_2014#pg1


----------



## Click (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for the link Mr Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 14, 2014)

Click said:


> Thanks for the link Mr Surapon



Dear My Friend Mr. Click.
You are welcome, Sir.
Good Night.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 16, 2014)

http://www.birdsasart.com/2014/01/14/birds-as-art-bulletin-454/

Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 17, 2014)

surapon said:


> Dear friends.
> I get the Electronic Photography Magazine in digital format= Free in every months, Great Infor and I would like to share with you.
> Enjoy
> Surapon
> ...



Thanks Surapon, always great to find new interesting reading material


----------



## surapon (Jan 17, 2014)

Quasimodo said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear friends.
> ...



Dear Friend Quasimodo.
You are welcome, Sir.
Yes, I get Freebee all the times in the office, and would like to share with the members , who love to read.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Click (Jan 17, 2014)

surapon said:


> http://www.birdsasart.com/2014/01/14/birds-as-art-bulletin-454/
> 
> Enjoy
> Surapon




Thanks again for the link Mr Surapon.

Have a great weekend Sir.


----------



## DanielW (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you very much, Surapon!
Great to have you here with us on the forum!
Daniel


----------



## surapon (Jan 17, 2014)

Click said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.birdsasart.com/2014/01/14/birds-as-art-bulletin-454/
> ...



You are welcome, Sir, Der Mr. Click.
You too, Have a great weekend, and shoot a lot of photos and let us enjoy your photos.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 17, 2014)

DanielW said:


> Thank you very much, Surapon!
> Great to have you here with us on the forum!
> Daniel



You are welcome, Sir Dear Friend Mr. DanielW
Glad that you have some thing to read in this great weekend.
Have a nice friday, with a lot of smile on your face,
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 18, 2014)

Basic Field Techniques for Birds Photography, From the PRO :

http://mikeatkinson.net/tutorial-7-basic-field-techniques.htm


----------



## gshocked (Jan 26, 2014)

Great post! 

I have had a very good read today!


----------



## surapon (Jan 27, 2014)

gshocked said:


> Great post!
> 
> I have had a very good read today!




Thankssss, Dear Friend Mr. gshocked.
Glad that you like the Links.
Have a great Sunday night.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 10, 2014)

New Issue of Magazine---The Great Magazine, Just Click and read----Enjoy.
Surapon

http://digitalmag.rangefinderonline.com/rangefinder/february_2014#pg1


----------



## surapon (Feb 11, 2014)

http://www.luminous-landscape.com/locations/photographing_in_the_arctic_svalbard_2013.shtml


----------



## abcde12345 (Feb 12, 2014)

Thank you very much indeed! If it's ok with you please continue posting all these URLs! We're all indebted to you!


----------



## surapon (Feb 12, 2014)

abcde12345 said:


> Thank you very much indeed! If it's ok with you please continue posting all these URLs! We're all indebted to you!



You are welcome, Sir, Dear Friend abcde12345.
Have a great night.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Mar 3, 2014)

Another one---Just open the link---and Point and Click the article that you want to read.
Enjoy
Surapon

http://digitalmag.rangefinderonline.com/rangefinder/march_2014#pg1


----------



## surapon (Mar 24, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/user/CanonNorthAmerica?RID=1-GNYRZ1&CON=1-83J-656&PRO=&CID=1-GHGRGU


Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## BLFPhoto (Mar 24, 2014)

The antidote for saccharine photography...

http://www.smogranch.com/

http://www.aphotoeditor.com/

Check back when you've meandered through them. You'll thank me.

Then again, this is a gear rumors site, so back to the pursuit of mechano-electrical photographic perfection...


----------



## surapon (Mar 24, 2014)

BLFPhoto said:


> The antidote for saccharine photography...
> 
> http://www.smogranch.com/
> 
> ...




Wow, THANKS, Dear BLFPhoto.
Thanks for great links for all of CR. members
Surapon.
PS. Yes, We all open our eyes and ears for the So-So, Good and Great Links like these.


----------



## surapon (Apr 11, 2014)

Another good article, to all of my friends.

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/yourspace/newsletter/newsletter_april_2_14.do?utm_source=newsletter_april_2_14&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Newsletter

Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jun 5, 2014)

http://digitalmag.rangefinderonline.com/rangefinder/june_2014#pg1


----------



## surapon (Jun 20, 2014)

Thankssss, Dear Friend Mr. gshocked
Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jun 20, 2014)

Another Article---ENJOY

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/yourspace/newsletter/newsletter_june_3_14.do?utm_source=newsletter_june_3_14&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Newsletter

Surapon


----------

